
10-week Course 'Teach Me Quantum' Wins IBM Q Award - ferrolho
https://github.com/msramalho/Teach-Me-Quantum
======
ferrolho
Congratulations, Miguel!

Project's GitHub repository: [https://github.com/msramalho/Teach-Me-
Quantum](https://github.com/msramalho/Teach-Me-Quantum)

IBM's announcement: [https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2019/01/ibmq-teach-
quantu...](https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2019/01/ibmq-teach-quantum-
winners/)

Miguel's webpage and GitHub:
[https://msramalho.github.io/](https://msramalho.github.io/)
[https://github.com/msramalho](https://github.com/msramalho)

